# Black Rocks in 4k (Cromford, Derbyshire)



## Randomly Set (Mar 2, 2016)

Evening all....

I popped up to the Black Rocks last weekend for sunset, but was a bit too late. So anyway, I went again Thursday, around 10am. Unfortunately the sun was behind the rocks, meaning I was filming INTO the sun, and even with ND filters, the shots were blown out and lacking detail...

This is the best of the footage I got (which ended up becoming more of a vlog video for some reason)






Anyway, I'm gonna pop again - hopefully next weekend - and go later in the afternoon and have the sun on the correct side (where the quarray is).


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Look forward to next one :thumbsup:


----------

